# 98 frontier doesn't drive, engine runs, goes into gear (Manual Transmission) HELP!!!



## spakhnyuk (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi there, I just bought a 98 Nissan Frontier 2.4L 4 cylinder manual transmission 4x4 pickup with 150,000 miles and it doesn't drive. 


The engine runs great, and everything seems to work, but when I shift it into gear and release the clutch the truck doesn't even budge. 

I can shift through the gears when the truck is running as if the clutch pedal is depressed or the engine is off, but there is no power going to the wheels. When I go through the gears it's pretty smooth, nothing gets stuck or anything. Also there is no noise coming from the tranny or engine. It feels as if the transmission is 100% disengaged from the motor. 

Any idea of what it can be? I'm thinking maybe a bad clutch but can it really be so bad it doesn't even grip a tiny bit?
What can cause something like this and what can I do to confirm what the problem is. I'm thinking of dropping the tranny in the net couple days and checking out what is the problem. 

Please let me know what you guys think! Thanks in advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like your clutch is shot.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

If you attempt to move the truck with the transmission in gear, clutch engaged, and engine off, does it:

1) Have any resistance to movement, or

2) Does the engine turn?

If neither of the above occur then as smj999smj indicated the clutch is shot.

Steve


----------



## spakhnyuk (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the super fast reply guys!
There is no resistance to movement when the truck is in gear azrocketman. 
I guess I'll pick up a clutch kit at the auto parts store today. 

How hard is it to change the clutch on the 4cyl Frontier?
Anyone know a good DIY guide? Please post a link
Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 31, 2006)

Before you pull it all apart, have someone pump the clutch pedal while you're checking that the slave cylinder moves the throwout bearing actuating arm. It might just be a case of a slave cylinder that's frozen in the extended position, or even a throwout bearing frozen in place.

Note that it's still most likely the clutch is bad, but worthwhile to check since the slave cylinder (or a problem w/master cyl not allowing the slave to release) is much easier to change out than a clutch!

A stuck throwout bearing, while unlikely too, would cause the same problem but you'd still have to pull the tranny to replace.

If the clutch is truly burnt out, be sure to check the flywheel for cracks, and in any case you should have it surfaced or pick up a new flywheel.

HTH & let us know what you find..........ed


----------



## spakhnyuk (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Ed Mac! I'll make sure to check as soon as I get home and let you know. 

If the actuating arm on the slave cylinder does move does that automatically rule it out?
How will I know that the throw out bearing is bad?


Meanwhile I already purchased a Sachs clutch kit at O'Riellys for $108.99 + tax and a new flywheel for $55.99. 

Had the option to buy a Luk clutch kit for $135 but I was told both are OEM spec clutches of the same quality, so I decided to save a few bucks. They also rented out a pilot bearing puller and a slide hammer for free like they always do. 

If the slave cylinder is not bad i guess I'll continue with the clutch replacement. 
I will keep you guys posted. Thanks again!


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd say that if the slave cylinder moves the arm, and the arm goes back-and-forth freely, without excessive slop, then the hydraulics are working correctly, as well as the throwout bearing. 

If the bearing were stuck in the "disengaged" position, likely you'd see a lot of slack in the arm. If the hydraulics were stuck, the plunger on the slave cylinder would be extended and you'd see the arm in a position where it would be pushing the throwout bearing into the clutch.

But don't get too excited, you'll probably have good use for that clutch!

I can't think of anything that would be out-of-the-ordinary on the clutch job; drop driveshaft, tranny mount(s), undo shift linkages/wiring, starter, bell housing dust cover (if present), etc etc. 

I found, when I was working on my Trooper, that a set of ratcheting combo wrenches (i.e. Gear Wrenches) works great to get into the tight spots between bell housing and firewall. I think you'll find a bit more room on the Nissan, but Gear Wrenches are a great tool and I've picked up several sets from Sears when they've been on sale. I have a set with the little reversing lever like a regular ratchet wrench, but have found that I end up using the box-end wrench that you just flip over to reverse. The head is thinner and it gets into tight spots a bit better.

BTW, I used a Sachs clutch in a 3.1 "stroker" build on an '89 2.8 Trooper, was very happy with its smoothness & feel, with great hookup as well. The Troop was barking rubber in the lower gears and that sure surprised me!

LUK is xclnt OEM-quality but IMHO you can't go wrong with the Sachs brand, either.

G'luck..........ed


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try Autozone.com's free repair guides. All you need to do is register an e-mail address to access them. They likely have the R&R procedures for clutch replacement. While there, make sure the rear main seal isn't leaking. If it is, or starting to show signs of leaking, now would be a good time to replace it.


----------



## spakhnyuk (Apr 23, 2013)

So i pulled the tranny apart and replaced the clutch. It was burnt BAD! I attached some photobucket links..

Clutch job went well, everything works great now!
Thanks for your help guys!

http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab91/compuclinic/ScreenShot2013-05-16at80008PM_zps94a6855a.png

http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab91/compuclinic/IMG_0129_zpsa90bdf39.jpg

http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab91/compuclinic/IMG_0130_zps71c358fa.jpg


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 31, 2006)

That clutch was really FRIED!  Never seen one that bad except maybe in a drag racer! 

Congrats on the successful repair.........ed


----------



## spakhnyuk (Apr 23, 2013)

Tell me about it!! This was my first clutch job and I was really surprised when I saw that!




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

